# Raw fed dog starting to eat poop



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

So I'm not sure why Ozzy started doing it this weekend, but I saw him poop and turn around and eat his own poop. I haven't seen him eat others, just his own. He is 8 months old and all of my dogs are fed raw. 

I don't know if it is a jealous thing since I got the new puppy or if dogs even do things like that for attention. So, how do I get him to stop?

Also, what do you give your raw fed dogs if they have dirreha?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Some dogs just eat poop, but it can be nutrional as well. What all have you been feeding?

Whenever any of mine get runny poop, its usually because of too much organ at a meal or too much boneless meat. Either way, I just increase the amount of bone fed.


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

He eats chicken backs. I give him a Kong filled with frozen plain, nonfat yogurt when I am at work but that is about it.

I saw he had explosive dirreha this weekend. Wasn't sure if there was a supplement or something to give when you see them have dirreha.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

TJMagoo said:


> He eats chicken backs. I give him a Kong filled with frozen plain, nonfat yogurt when I am at work but that is about it.
> 
> I saw he had explosive dirreha this weekend. Wasn't sure if there was a supplement or something to give when you see them have dirreha.


What?!?! JUST chicken backs?!?!

Did you mean just for his bone source? Right?


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah that is what I meant


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

The yogurt may be causing it, since dogs are lactose intolerant. I would cut that out for now. Do you feed all raw, or some kibble as well?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

:yuck:

Dogs are so gross. Jody eats poop. She eats her poop, other dogs poop, horse poop, goat poop, chicken poop, duck poop....yuck.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Buster is a big poop eater. He eats any and all poop. Lola has more discerning tastes and prefers cat poop. According to Tom Lonsdale poop is actually good for dogs. They get enzymes from poop and some minerals.


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

He is just eating his own poop and he just started doing it this weekend. I have had him since July. He eats all raw - no kibble


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Kody is the poop eater in my "pack." He did it before going raw and continues to do so since being raw, although I seem to think he does it a bit less, because I often find poop when I go on cleanup patrol, which means he's leaving some uneaten at least. It think it's totally gross, I do not and will never understand it, but I've pretty much come to the conclusion that it's behavioral rather than nutritional (I was always so concerned that I wasn't giving him something he needed ... except he and Kacy are fed the same and Kacy isn't a little bit interested in poop eating). He's a rescue, having been in at least 3 other homes (and I use that term loosely) before coming to be with me, so maybe it started as some kind of stress thing and now it's "learned" and I can't "unlearn him." There are times it just plain piss me off! Seriously, I spend more on the dogs' food than my own, and then he goes out and eats s..t! WTH! BUT I've been working very hard and have almost found my zen place about the whole thing. Whatever the reason, it seems to be beyond my control or his. When he does it, he comes in all slumped down, head hanging, like he knows he did something I don't like but just couldn't help himself. I just pick him up, go to the bathroom, and give him a good tooth brushing and get on with the rest of the day. I have bigger battles to fight hwell:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

TJMagoo said:


> He is just eating his own poop and he just started doing it this weekend. I have had him since July. He eats all raw - no kibble


What other proteins has he been getting other than chicken?


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks Nana52 - I love how you summed this up. I guess I don't get why he is starting it now. Do dogs behave differently if you bring another dog in? I'm wondering if he is doing it now since he is no longer the baby of the house and not getting as much attention as the new puppy. It seems far fetched but do dogs think / do things like that?


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

I feed pork necks, turkey breast, legs and wings, chicken quarters etc.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't remember how long you said you have been feeding raw, but you may want to add some more red meats. Have they been on raw long enough for organs?


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

He is 7 months old. Has been on raw since I brought him home. I also feed the raw mixes from three cheers from raw and she has the organs in that.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

TJMagoo said:


> Thanks Nana52 - I love how you summed this up. I guess I don't get why he is starting it now. Do dogs behave differently if you bring another dog in? I'm wondering if he is doing it now since he is no longer the baby of the house and not getting as much attention as the new puppy. It seems far fetched but do dogs think / do things like that?


I've ready dozens of "theories" about why some dogs do this, and another dozen "remedies" for it. I think no one really knows (like they don't really know what causes pancreatitis but that's a whole nother rant). If only dogs could talk, but that would just make it all too easy, wouldn't it? They're probably laughing their asses off at us crazy humans. 

This nasty habit or whatever it is bugs the crap (no pun intended) out of me, no lie, but I'm not going to put hot sauce in his food (that just can't be good for a dog's innards) or sprinkle hot sauce or meat tenderizer or whatever else is supposed to "cure" him. Geez, if I get to it before he does (no small feat, I can't follow him around 24/7), I'm gonna pick it up, not pour sauce on it :wacko:


----------

